# Squatting



## Scottandleesa (Sep 18, 2016)

We purchased 7 pregnant Kiko/Boer does. When we bought them, we didn't realize that we weren't supposed to buy goats that were already impregnated, but that is behind us now. We have raised pygmies for three years now, and been through several successful kiddings with around 6 healthy babies being born.

One of our new goats is VERY pregnant, and she keeps squatting, every minute or so. She appears to be pushing, but thus far, no mucous plug has been discharged, and there is no puffiness to her area. She pees and she poops, but that's it.there is still active movement in her belly, so we are reasonably sure she still has the babies live. She started this yesterday afternoon. We thought she may be in labour, but with no plug or puffiness or discharge, we are not sure. We just don't want to lose one of our does because of being inexperienced.

Has anyone else experienced something like this? If so, how close are we?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She might be getting the babies into position, though I've never heard of it done by squatting. Are her ligs softening? How does her udder look?


----------



## Scottandleesa (Sep 18, 2016)

Her bag is a little fuller, but not tight and shiny. Her back hooves are pointing out, her hips are slightly spread. She has been very affectionate towards the alpha female goat yesterday and today. She is still skiddish around people, so we aren't able to get too close to her


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Baby may be pressing on her bladder and she thinks she needs to pee. But, you might want to wash your hands really well, put on surgical gloves, lubricate your fingers and "go in" and check if maybe you feel a baby. Sometimes they just don't show any imminate birth signs. Can you catch her and tie her up to check? You probably need 2 people. Just go slow and be calm.

I didn't see the date. Has she kidded yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?

I agree to wash up, glove up and go in with 2 fingers and see if she is open or not. If she is not, you will soon hit a wall. 
If she is open, you will go in with nothing blocking you. It isn't that far in to find out.

If she is still acting strange, get a vet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news??


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope everything is going okay. You certainly can purchased pregnant goats, it's just not highly recommended to transport them late in pregnancy. But since you purchased them all as a group I'm sure the stress levels were much lower than being separated from their herd and introduced into a new herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------

